# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις Πανικού και εγω !!!!!

## filakhs

Γεια σας και απο εμενα ,
καταρχην να πω το εξης,απο ορθογραφια δεν τα παω καλα μιας και ειμαι απο ολανδια....!
δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι τοοοοοοοσοι ανθρωποι εχουν κρισεις πανικου...............!
νομιζα οτι ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο τον εφιαλτη!!!!
και φυσικα δεν περιμενα να βρω σε φορουμ το τι ακριβος περναω διαβαζοντας τα τοπικ απο εσας!!!
λες και καπιοσ ειναι με μια καμερα και γραφει τι παθενω και τα εγραψε εδω!!!!!
οποτε δεν θα σας κουρασω με τα σιμπτοματα μου και τι κρυσης που παθενω...
κατι που με στεναχορεσε και με απογοιτευσε ειναι οτι καπια μελοι εχουν ακομα κρισεις εδω και καμποσα χρονια,νομιζα οτι ειναι κατι προσκαιρο και θα περασει μετα απο κανα χρονο,αλα....
επισης να πω οτι δεν εχω παει σε κανενα γιατρο ακομα!!!
προτον γιατι το σκεφτομε τοοοοσο πολυ και εχω ανθιποβαλη τον εαυτο μου οστε οταν παω πριν μπω μεσα...να φυγω τρεχοντας...!απο τησ κρισεις.
και δευτερων δεν περνω κανενα φαρμακο και το παλευω μονοσ μου.
με οχι και τοσο καλα αποτελεσματα.
το προβλημα και το στρες πανικου ξερω απο που προερχετε ,ομος δεν μπωρω να το αποφυγω και ζω μεσα σε αυτο .
στησ αρχες που δεν ηξερα τι εχω εκανα εξετασης ενα σορο μιας και νομιζα οτι ενεβικε καμια χολιστερινη(χαχαχαχα)
αργοτερα οταν εμαθα κατα τυχη απο ενα site ενοσ γιατρου τι σιμπτοματα εχουν η κρυσης πανικου κατα καποιο τροπο με καθισιχασε απο την πλευρα στο οτι δεν εχω καρδια η δεν θα πεθανω απο εγγεφαλικο !!!!!!!!!

το προβλημα μου τελικα ειναι μεγαλητερο απο οτι φανταζομουν μιας και η λυσης που ειχα και ξεφευγα ,πλεων δεν εχουν κανενα αποτελεσμα ,ισα ισα λυτουργουν αντιθετα και μεγαλονουν το προβλημα μου.

για παραδιγμα οταν πιεζομουν με τα παιδια και γενικα στο σπιτι μου ,η θα εφευγα για κανενα ψαρεμα για 2-3 ημερεσ,η θα πειγενα σε κολιτο και θα επεινα μπυρες για 2-3 ημερες .....

τωρα ουτε το ενα αλα ουτε και το αλο βοηθαει,μη σας πω οτι ιδικα στο ψαρεμα (ψαροντουφεκο)με πιανει πανικος μην πνυγω....

και με το φιλο που ειπα πριν οταν ερχοντε το τσουρμο για να ψυσουμε κανενα αρνι και να πλακοθουμε στης μπυρες ,πριν κανα 6 μηνο καταλαβα οτι δεν μπωρω σε τετιο περιβαλων πλεων.
αρχηζουν κατ ευθιαν η ζαλαδες κ.τ.λ.π οταν εχω να κανω με πολυ κοσμο,ενω πριν ενα χρονο το ζητουσα και με χαροπιουσε το γεγονοσ οτι θα ψυσω και θα ταισω την παρεα και ολοι να λενε τι καλο μεζε τους εκανα.ενω τωρα με ανχωνει μεχρη και το να μην καψω πχ τα παιδακια και απο αυτο και μονο με πιανει κατ ευθιαν ο πανικος με ολα τα σιμπτοματα..

με λιγα λογια το μονο που με κρατα πλεων στο να μην παθω εντονο πανικο ειναι η σκεψη οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και θα περασει σε λιγο ..

λιγο νερακι στο προσοπο και κατι να ασχολιθο εκηνη την ωρα και λιγο λιγο μου περναει.

βεβαια το ανχοσ στο στιθος ειναι μονιμο προι βραδυ ,και ισως ποιο πολυ βραδυ θα μπωρουσα να πω ,λιγο πριν τον υπνο.

απ οτι ειδα σε ενα τοπικ ενα μελος εγραψε οτι την ωρα της στυσης και την ωρα του σεχ ,δεν εχει κρισεις!!
ειναι αληθια ...
την ωρα που εσθανομε οτι παει να με πιασει προσπαθω να κατευθινθο σε αυτο το σειμειο οστε να την δω ερωτικα και να σκευθομε ερωτικα τι εκανα πχ με καπιες κοπελες και καμια φορα και να αυνανιζομαι!!
στην αρχη λυτουργουσε αψογα ,αλα μετα απο καποιο καιρο εφτασε η κουραση απο τον αυνανισμο να ειναι μεγαλιτερη απο τησ ζαλαδες,ασε που νομιζα καποια στυγμη οτι ενας λογος που παθενω τα σιπτοματα ειναι αυτος και οχι τελικα το στρες και το ανχος!!

οποτε το εκοψα και αυτο

τελος θα θελα την γνωμη σας για το που θα πρεπει να αρχησω να ψαχνομε οσο αναφορα το θεμα του γιατρου...
γιατι προφανος απο εκει πρεπει να γινη η αρχη ,το θεμα ειναι μην πεσω σε κανενα αλμπανη.

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βρω την λυση?

σας ευχομε καλο κουριαγιο και καλα ξεμπερδεματα !!

φιλικα 
κωστας

----------


## alexis-30

κώστα τα προβλήματά σου αντιμετωπίζονται με αρκετή επιτυχία είτε φαρμακευτικά είτε ψυχοθεραπυτικά. αν επιλέξεις την φαρμακευτική οδό, τότε οποιοσδήποτε ψυχίατρος θα μπορεσει να σε βοηθήσει, αρκεί να τον εμπιστεύεσαι, κάτι που θα καταλάβεις μόνος σου όταν πας. αν επιλέξεις την ψυχοθεραπεία ή τον συνδοιασμό των δύο, τότε θα πρέπει να είσαι ποιο προσεκτικός και να διαλέξεις θεραπευτή με τον οποίο θα αισθάνεσαι άνετα. επίσης, θα πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετή υπομονή.

----------


## vxnv

Μια θεραπεια με ενα αγχολυτικο &amp; αντικαταθλιπτικο θα σε κανει περδικι φιλε, πανε σε γιατρο!

----------


## filakhs

μακάρη να ειναι ετση!!!!

την παρασκευη θα παω σε ενα γιατρο που βρεικα ,και ο θεος βοηθος

θα σας πω νεα

----------


## sissy

;) telika den eimai trelh.....oyte tha pethano apo kardia h egefaliko.....to gymnasthrio moy exei kanei arketa kalo.....sas katalavaino apolyta.thn idia katastash perasa gia 2 xronia.....

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by filakhs_
> μακάρη να ειναι ετση!!!!
> 
> την παρασκευη θα παω σε ενα γιατρο που βρεικα ,και ο θεος βοηθος
> 
> θα σας πω νεα


τελικα δυστιχος πειγε ενας φιλος πριν απο εμενα εκει στο \'γιατρο\' και μου ειπε να μην παω!!!!

εδωσε εκατο ευρο μονο και μονο για του πει τι εχει ??

ουτε φαρμακα ουτε τπτ

του ειπε να ερχετε μια φορα την εβδομαδα να κανει ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπια και θα του περασει!!!!!!

εκλεισα σε αλο γιατρο την δευτερα θα σας πω νεα!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Είμαι νέο μέλος παιδιά.
Με τους πανικούς μου ασχολούμαι εδώ και 1,5 περίπου χρόνο. Είχα και πριν για πάνω απο 5 ή 6 χρόνια αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Για να πώ την αλήθεια πριν πάω σε γιατρό δεν ήξερα καν τι σημαίνει κρίση πανικού. Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για 1 χρόνο και πήρα φάρμακα για περίπου 6 μήνες. Είναι γεγονός ότι τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα όμως τις μεγάλες αποφυγές δεν καταφέρνω να τις ξεπεράσω. Οι μεγάλες κρίσεις πανικού άρχισαν όταν το μωρό μου ήταν 10 μηνών. Τώρα είναι 2,5 ετών και δεν έχω καταφέρει να το απολαύσω όπως θα ήθελα. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω ανεπαρκής ως μητέρα. Αν μείνω μόνη μου μαζί της κ ο πατέρας της είναι μακρυά τα συμπτώματα είναι σίγουρο ότι θα εμφανιστούν. Το γιατρό μου δεν τον εμπιστεύτηκα, ίσως γιατί ήμουν προκατειλημένη, ίσως γιατί δεν είχα πειστεί ότι έχω πρόβλημα. Νόμιζα ότι όλα ήταν επακόλουθο της εγκυμοσύνης και ότι όταν ηρεμήσουν οι ορμόνες το πρόβλημα ως δια μαγείας θα εξαφανιστει. Χρειάζομαι κάποιες πληροφορίες για θεραπεία με ομοιοπαθητική ιατρική. Θεωρώ ότι τα φάρμακα που πήρα απλά συρρικνωναν το ελλατήριο του πανικκού μου. Πολλοί απο σας σίγουρα ξέρετε τα αποτελέσματα της επαναφοράς. Όποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι είμαι όλη αυτιά.

Εύχομαι σε όλους γρήγορη επαναφορά στην κατάσταση που ήταν πριν τον ΠΑΝΙΚΟ!!!:P

----------


## marily

Εδω και 3 χρονια ανακαλυψα οτι πασχω απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα.Μολις ανγχο8ο λιγο παραπανω,τσακ με πιανει..χαπακονομε,ξαπλωνω και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο το να περιμενω να περασει.Τον τελευταιο χρονο παω σε ψυχολογο και με εχει βοη8ησει σε πολλους τομεις αρκετα,και η συχνοτητα της σπαστικης κολιτιδας εχει μειωθει παρα πολυ.

Χθες το βράδυ όμως, έπαθα για πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού.Είναι πάρα πολύ φοβιστικό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να κλείσω το φως να κοιμηθώ, και με πιάσαν κάτι πόνοι στην πλάτη,και στο στήθος.ένιωθα ότι κλείνει ο λαιμός μου,ότι δε μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,ότι άκουγα τον σφυγμό μου να χτυπάει δυνατά λες και κόντευε να σπάσει!Επινα νερό συχνα για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι ο λαιμός δεν εχει κλείσει ακόμα..νόμιζα οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και οτι ίσως πεθάνω.άρχισα να ανγχώνομαι παραπάνω,να χάνω τον ρυθμό της αναπνοής μου,και να νιώθω μόνη και αβοήθητη..με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονος οτι το μυαλο μας μας πείθει οτι ποναμε ενω είναι ιδέα μας.σχέδον δε το πιστεύω.ηταν τοσο αληθινος ο πονος.πως γινεται νανε μονο ψυχολογικο και οχι ιατρικο?πως εμφανιζεται ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να εχω σκεφτει κατι ανγχωτικο?ουτε ημουν σε ανγχωτικο περιβαλλον..στο δωματιο μου ημουνα..ελπιζω να αναζητει ο κοσμος που το παθαινει αυτο την βοηθεια ψυχολογου παρα να στηριζεται μονο σε φαρμακα..

παντως σημερα απο την ωρα που εχω ξυπνησει,συνεχεια σκεφτομαι τι περασα χθες..το πως γινεται νανε καθαρα ψυχολογικο,το αν θα με ξαναπιασει συντομα κλπ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα αν το ξαναπαθω,θα ξερω τι ειναι.χθες δεν ειχα ιδεα,νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι πολυ σοβαρο,που χρειαζεται περιθαλψη ιατρικη..

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by marily_
> Εδω και 3 χρονια ανακαλυψα οτι πασχω απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα.Μολις ανγχο8ο λιγο παραπανω,τσακ με πιανει..χαπακονομε,ξαπλωνω και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο το να περιμενω να περασει.Τον τελευταιο χρονο παω σε ψυχολογο και με εχει βοη8ησει σε πολλους τομεις αρκετα,και η συχνοτητα της σπαστικης κολιτιδας εχει μειωθει παρα πολυ.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ όμως, έπαθα για πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού.Είναι πάρα πολύ φοβιστικό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να κλείσω το φως να κοιμηθώ, και με πιάσαν κάτι πόνοι στην πλάτη,και στο στήθος.ένιωθα ότι κλείνει ο λαιμός μου,ότι δε μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,ότι άκουγα τον σφυγμό μου να χτυπάει δυνατά λες και κόντευε να σπάσει!Επινα νερό συχνα για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι ο λαιμός δεν εχει κλείσει ακόμα..νόμιζα οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και οτι ίσως πεθάνω.άρχισα να ανγχώνομαι παραπάνω,να χάνω τον ρυθμό της αναπνοής μου,και να νιώθω μόνη και αβοήθητη..με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονος οτι το μυαλο μας μας πείθει οτι ποναμε ενω είναι ιδέα μας.σχέδον δε το πιστεύω.ηταν τοσο αληθινος ο πονος.πως γινεται νανε μονο ψυχολογικο και οχι ιατρικο?πως εμφανιζεται ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να εχω σκεφτει κατι ανγχωτικο?ουτε ημουν σε ανγχωτικο περιβαλλον..στο δωματιο μου ημουνα..ελπιζω να αναζητει ο κοσμος που το παθαινει αυτο την βοηθεια ψυχολογου παρα να στηριζεται μονο σε φαρμακα..
> 
> παντως σημερα απο την ωρα που εχω ξυπνησει,συνεχεια σκεφτομαι τι περασα χθες..το πως γινεται νανε καθαρα ψυχολογικο,το αν θα με ξαναπιασει συντομα κλπ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα αν το ξαναπαθω,θα ξερω τι ειναι.χθες δεν ειχα ιδεα,νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι πολυ σοβαρο,που χρειαζεται περιθαλψη ιατρικη..


Αν δεις οτι ξαναπαθενεις πανικο μην το αφησης ,καλητερα να δεις ενα γιατρο..!

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by marily_
> Εδω και 3 χρονια ανακαλυψα οτι πασχω απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα.Μολις ανγχο8ο λιγο παραπανω,τσακ με πιανει..χαπακονομε,ξαπλωνω και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο το να περιμενω να περασει.Τον τελευταιο χρονο παω σε ψυχολογο και με εχει βοη8ησει σε πολλους τομεις αρκετα,και η συχνοτητα της σπαστικης κολιτιδας εχει μειωθει παρα πολυ.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ όμως, έπαθα για πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού.Είναι πάρα πολύ φοβιστικό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να κλείσω το φως να κοιμηθώ, και με πιάσαν κάτι πόνοι στην πλάτη,και στο στήθος.ένιωθα ότι κλείνει ο λαιμός μου,ότι δε μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,ότι άκουγα τον σφυγμό μου να χτυπάει δυνατά λες και κόντευε να σπάσει!Επινα νερό συχνα για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι ο λαιμός δεν εχει κλείσει ακόμα..νόμιζα οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και οτι ίσως πεθάνω.άρχισα να ανγχώνομαι παραπάνω,να χάνω τον ρυθμό της αναπνοής μου,και να νιώθω μόνη και αβοήθητη..με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονος οτι το μυαλο μας μας πείθει οτι ποναμε ενω είναι ιδέα μας.σχέδον δε το πιστεύω.ηταν τοσο αληθινος ο πονος.πως γινεται νανε μονο ψυχολογικο και οχι ιατρικο?πως εμφανιζεται ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να εχω σκεφτει κατι ανγχωτικο?ουτε ημουν σε ανγχωτικο περιβαλλον..στο δωματιο μου ημουνα..ελπιζω να αναζητει ο κοσμος που το παθαινει αυτο την βοηθεια ψυχολογου παρα να στηριζεται μονο σε φαρμακα..
> 
> παντως σημερα απο την ωρα που εχω ξυπνησει,συνεχεια σκεφτομαι τι περασα χθες..το πως γινεται νανε καθαρα ψυχολογικο,το αν θα με ξαναπιασει συντομα κλπ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα αν το ξαναπαθω,θα ξερω τι ειναι.χθες δεν ειχα ιδεα,νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι πολυ σοβαρο,που χρειαζεται περιθαλψη ιατρικη..


το προβλημα για μενα φαντασου οτι δεν ειναι ο καθε αυτου πανικοσ και η κρυση οταν με πιασει...

ειναι ολες η αλες ημερες ,ο φοβος για τον αν θα με ξαναπιασει και ποτε !!!!

αυτο μας τσακιζει περισοτερο απο τον πανικο

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by marily_
> Εδω και 3 χρονια ανακαλυψα οτι πασχω απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα.Μολις ανγχο8ο λιγο παραπανω,τσακ με πιανει..χαπακονομε,ξαπλωνω και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο το να περιμενω να περασει.Τον τελευταιο χρονο παω σε ψυχολογο και με εχει βοη8ησει σε πολλους τομεις αρκετα,και η συχνοτητα της σπαστικης κολιτιδας εχει μειωθει παρα πολυ.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ όμως, έπαθα για πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού.Είναι πάρα πολύ φοβιστικό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να κλείσω το φως να κοιμηθώ, και με πιάσαν κάτι πόνοι στην πλάτη,και στο στήθος.ένιωθα ότι κλείνει ο λαιμός μου,ότι δε μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,ότι άκουγα τον σφυγμό μου να χτυπάει δυνατά λες και κόντευε να σπάσει!Επινα νερό συχνα για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι ο λαιμός δεν εχει κλείσει ακόμα..νόμιζα οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και οτι ίσως πεθάνω.άρχισα να ανγχώνομαι παραπάνω,να χάνω τον ρυθμό της αναπνοής μου,και να νιώθω μόνη και αβοήθητη..με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονος οτι το μυαλο μας μας πείθει οτι ποναμε ενω είναι ιδέα μας.σχέδον δε το πιστεύω.ηταν τοσο αληθινος ο πονος.πως γινεται νανε μονο ψυχολογικο και οχι ιατρικο?πως εμφανιζεται ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να εχω σκεφτει κατι ανγχωτικο?ουτε ημουν σε ανγχωτικο περιβαλλον..στο δωματιο μου ημουνα..ελπιζω να αναζητει ο κοσμος που το παθαινει αυτο την βοηθεια ψυχολογου παρα να στηριζεται μονο σε φαρμακα..
> 
> παντως σημερα απο την ωρα που εχω ξυπνησει,συνεχεια σκεφτομαι τι περασα χθες..το πως γινεται νανε καθαρα ψυχολογικο,το αν θα με ξαναπιασει συντομα κλπ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα αν το ξαναπαθω,θα ξερω τι ειναι.χθες δεν ειχα ιδεα,νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι πολυ σοβαρο,που χρειαζεται περιθαλψη ιατρικη..


το προβλημα ειναι το μετα τον πανικο ,που σου χαλαει ολη η ημερα με το φοβο ,ποτε θα σου ξαναερθει!!!

----------


## filakhs

παιδια προχθες εκανα το προτο ντου στο γιατρο !!!!!

μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι θα το παλεψουμε και οτι εχουμε πολες ελπηδες να το νικησουμε...

μου εδωσε φαρμακα ,και απο την προτη ημερα εσθανομαι καλητερα!!!!

και μονο η ιδεα οτι οταν με ξαναπιασει θα εχω το μαγικο χαπακι ,με κανει και σκεφτομε θετικα το ολο θεμα .

παντος παιδια δισταζα πολυ να παω σε γιατρο,και μετα το προτο ραντεβου θα ελεγα σε ολουσ οσουσ δεν εχουν παει ακομα ,να το κανου σηντομα..

----------


## margo44

Tι σου εδωσε ο γιατρος; Aνχολυτικο; Eκτος απο μια προσκαιρη ανακουφιση δεν σου προσφερει κατι αλλο αυτο.

----------


## kallia13

οι κρισεις πανικού πως θερπεύονται ?

----------


## margo44

Aν ήταν τοσο εύκολο... 
Yποτιθεται με ψυχοθεραπεια και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. 
Kαποιοι βλέπουν βελτίωση οντως. Tο μονο σιγουρο 
ειναι οτι ειναι χρόνια πάθηση και θελει πολυ κουραγιο και υπομονη.

----------


## kallia13

δλδ αν το αποκτήσεις θα το έχεις για πάντα?
δεν μπορει να σταματήσει?

Εγώ για παράδειγμα όταν καπνίζω φοβάμαι μην με δει κάποιος και τρέμω, ζαλίζομαι, θολώνουν τα μάτια μου, ιδρώνω και νομίζω θα λιποθυμήσω....

αυτό είναι κρίσης πανικού?

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by margo44_
> Tι σου εδωσε ο γιατρος; Aνχολυτικο; Eκτος απο μια προσκαιρη ανακουφιση δεν σου προσφερει κατι αλλο αυτο.


Ο γιατροσ μου εδωσε δυο φαρμακα ,το ενα ειναι για τησ κρυσης πανικου (σετοραχ)αν το λεω σωστα,και το αλο εινα ηρεμιστικο (χαναχ)

με το προτο ερχεσε στα ισα σου μετα απο κανα μηνα που το περνεις,και το αλο ερχεσε στα ισασου επιτοπου οταν σε πιασει πανικος!!!

και μονο η ιδεα οτι εχεις το χαπακι σου στην περιπτοση που παθεις κατι ,λαζη η ψυχολογια σου με τι μια!!!!

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by kallia13_
> δλδ αν το αποκτήσεις θα το έχεις για πάντα?
> δεν μπορει να σταματήσει?
> 
> Εγώ για παράδειγμα όταν καπνίζω φοβάμαι μην με δει κάποιος και τρέμω, ζαλίζομαι, θολώνουν τα μάτια μου, ιδρώνω και νομίζω θα λιποθυμήσω....
> 
> αυτό είναι κρίσης πανικού?


οταν καπνιζεις το παθενεις αυτο??

τι καπνιζεις??

αν καπνιζης χασησ το παθενησ απο το τσιγαρο!!!δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον πανικο,απλα σε (περνει απο κατω)οποτε κοφτο να βρεις την υγεια σου....


αν καπνιζεις κανονικο τσιγαρο τοτε τα πραγματα μπλεκοντε λιγο...ισος να εχεις συμπτοματα αγοροφοβοιας , που και αυτα εχουν σχεση με πανικους ομος καλητερα να πας σε ενα γιατρο οπος πειγα και εγω!!!!

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by margo44_
> Aν ήταν τοσο εύκολο... 
> Yποτιθεται με ψυχοθεραπεια και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. 
> Kαποιοι βλέπουν βελτίωση οντως. Tο μονο σιγουρο 
> ειναι οτι ειναι χρόνια πάθηση και θελει πολυ κουραγιο και υπομονη.


ειναι ακρυβος οπος τα λες margo 44

το θεμα ειναι ποσο το εχει αφησει ο καθενας να δουλεψει μεσα του και ποση ζημια εχει κανει ,πριν πας στο γιατρο!!

οσο μενει μεσα μας δουλεβει και χαλα πολα απο την ψυχολογια μας με αποτελεσμα να κανει την θεραπια δυσκολοτερη απο εναν που το εχει πχ 6 μηνες και το παλεψε με γιατρους και φαρμακα...!!

αν το εχεις 10 χρονια και ξαφνικα πας σε ενα γιατρο η θεραπια και η επαναφορα ειναι πολυ δυσκολη υποθεση!!!

βεβαια η περιπτοση του καθε ενα ειναι διαφορετικη με αλη αντημετοπιση και αλα φαρμακα που τα καθοριζει ο γιατρος με αυτα που θα του πεις!!

το οτι θελει πολυ κουραγιο και υπομονη ειναι κατι που πρεπει να εχουμε ολοι μας ,συμφωνο +1

----------


## kallia13

> _Originally posted by filakhs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kallia13_
> δλδ αν το αποκτήσεις θα το έχεις για πάντα?
> δεν μπορει να σταματήσει?
> 
> ...


Ναι μόνο όταν καπνίζω και φοβαμαι μην με δει κάποις
Κανονικό τσιγάρο καπνίζω
Τι ειναι η αγοροφοβιά?

Σαν ψες που νευριασα με τον αρραβωνιαστικό μου ετρεμα απο τα νεύρα μου όταν φώναζα..είναι λογικό?

----------


## marily

Το χασίς όντως έχει σχέση με τις κρίσεις πανικού?Αφου λένε ότι χαλαρώνει τους ανθρώπους..μπερδεύτηκα.Εμέ α πάντως ο γιατρός και η ψυχολόγος,δεν μου δώσαν κανένα φάρμακο..μάλλον είναι ανα οργανισμό διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by kallia13_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by filakhs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*αγοραφοβία* Ο όρος αυτός είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός διότι δεν αφορά όπως πιστεύεται σε φόβο της αγοράς (δηλ. εκεί που συναθροίζονται πολλοί άνθρωποι) αλλά περισσότερο σε φόβο να πάει κανείς σε μέρη στα οποία εάν το άτομο πάθει κάτι (π.χ. μια κρίση πανικού) η δυνατότητα διαφυγής θα είναι δύσκολη. Όσο πιό δύσκολή η διαφυγή τόσο πιό έντονος ο φόβος και άρα τόσο πιό έντονη η αποφυγή αυτής της δραστηριότητας. Συνηθισμένα μέρη που αποφεύγουν άτομα με διαταραχή πανικού και αγοραφοβία είναι τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς (λεοφωρεία, υπόγειος, αεροπλάνα κ.λ.π.), τα super market, όλων των ειδών οι ουρές (π.χ. σε ταμεία), το αυτοκίνητο ιδιαίτερα σε μποτιλιάρισμα, εστιατόρια ή μπάρ με πολύ κόσμο κ.λ.π. Το αποτέλεσμα της αγοραφοβίας είναι ότι περιορίζει πολύ την καθημερινή δραστηριότητα τού πάσχοντα: πώς θα πάει κανείς στην δουλειά του, πώς θα βγεί έξω να διασκεδάσει, να κάνει τα ψώνια του; Να σημειωθεί ότι η αγοραφοβία μπορεί να υπάρχει και μόνη της χωρίς διαταραχή πανικού αν και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο του πανικού.\"\"

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by marily_
> Το χασίς όντως έχει σχέση με τις κρίσεις πανικού?Αφου λένε ότι χαλαρώνει τους ανθρώπους..μπερδεύτηκα.Εμέ α πάντως ο γιατρός και η ψυχολόγος,δεν μου δώσαν κανένα φάρμακο..μάλλον είναι ανα οργανισμό διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.


και τι σου ειπε ??

θα περασει απο μονο του??

----------


## marily

Filakhs,όχι δε μου είπε οτι 8α περάσει από μόνο του..με την θεραπεία μαζί της θα προσπαθήσουμε να το καταπολεμήσω και αν αυτό δε δουλέψει,τότε θα κοιτάξουμε την επιλογή αγχολυτικού.Εμένα μια φόρα μου συνέβη,(προς το παρόν ας ελπίσουμε,έτσι να παραμείνει)αν ξανασυμβεί..βλέπουμε.

Δε μου απάντησε όμως κανείς.Το χασίς έχει σχέση με τις κρίσεις πανικού?και γενικά με το άγχος?

----------


## margo44

Δεν ειναι και τοσο σοβαρο αν σου εχει τυχει μια φορα εχω διαφορους γνωστους που τους εχει τυχει μονο μια φορα και ουτε ηξεραν τι ειναι και δεν τους ξανασυνεβη. Μην κολας σε αυτο το μυαλο σου εμενα μου συμβαινει καθε μερα εδω και ενα χρονο. Παρολα αυτα προσπαθω καθε μερα να μην το σκεφτομαι οσο μπορω.. Ο φοβος οτι θα ξανασυμβει ειναι που μας κολαει περισσοτερο απο ολα. Το ξερο μας το κεφαλι που δεν λεει να ξεκολλησει απο αυτην την εμμονη. Μπορει και να περασει απο μονο του αν καταφερεις να το αποδεχτεις και οταν συμβαινει να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι ειναι απλα κατι οργανικο που περνας εκεινη την περιοδο. Παντα ο φοβος περναει ετσι δεν ειναι? Δεν κραταει για παντα. Οποτε αυτο θα πρεπει να συνηδητοποιησουμε, Οτι ειναι κατι που παντα περναει. Οσο λιγοτερη σημασια του δινεις και δεν πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου να το ξεπερασει απλα το αποδεχεσαι, τοσο πιο γρηγορα περναει και τελικα θα ερθει η στιγμη που δεν θα ξαναρθει. Τα λεω και εγω για να τα ακουω γιατι το πιστευω οτι ετσι ειναι. Μετα απο ψυχαλαλυση και ταλαιπωρια πρεπει να το αποδεχτουμε πια.

----------


## marily

ε και εγώ φοβάμαι μη ξανασυμβεί..όταν το έπα8α ήμουν στο κρεββάτι,όποτε τα πρώτα 2 βράδια,φοβόμουν πολύ να ξαπλώσω,μήπως και κάπως συνδεόταν το ξάπλωμα με αυτό που έπαθα.Τώρα απλά περιμένω να είμαι πτώμα από νύστα και κούραση,και τότε παω στο δωμάτιό μου...
έχεις δίκιο margo44,ο φόβος έρχεται και φεύγει..ας ηρεμήσουμε :)

----------


## filakhs

> _Originally posted by marily_
> Filakhs,όχι δε μου είπε οτι 8α περάσει από μόνο του..με την θεραπεία μαζί της θα προσπαθήσουμε να το καταπολεμήσω και αν αυτό δε δουλέψει,τότε θα κοιτάξουμε την επιλογή αγχολυτικού.Εμένα μια φόρα μου συνέβη,(προς το παρόν ας ελπίσουμε,έτσι να παραμείνει)αν ξανασυμβεί..βλέπουμε.
> 
> Δε μου απάντησε όμως κανείς.Το χασίς έχει σχέση με τις κρίσεις πανικού?και γενικά με το άγχος?


εχω διαβασει οτι πολοι ανθρωποι μπωρει να παθουν κρισεις πανικου μια φορα στην ζωη τους,και να μην την ξαναπαθουν ποτε ,αν την παθεις και 2η και 3η τοτε εχεις διαταραχες πανικου,οπος εγω.......!

οποτε ισως να μην σου ξαναερθει ποτε και να εισαι απο τους πολους,

οσο για το χασις εγω πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση ,οπος και το αλκοολ ,οπος και οτι εχει να κανει με το μυαλο του ανθρωπου
.
σε αλουσ ενεργη χαλαροτικα ,και αλουσ του φρικαρη.....αναλογα.

----------


## A_n_t_o_n_i_s

Γεια σας παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα! :-) 

Θα σας διηγηθώ κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου σχετικά με τις κρίσεις πανικού...
Λοιπόν, είμαι στα 37, και ως τα 30-32 δεν είχα ποτέ καμία κρίση πανικού σε τίποτα. Ταξίδευα με αεροπλάνα, κολυμπούσα ολομόναχος στα βαθιά, και όλα ήταν καλά. Τώρα, όποτε είναι να μπω σε αεροπλάνο τρέμω στην ιδέα μήνες πριν. Και όποτε κολυμπώ στη θάλασσα, αν και καλός κολυμβητής, δεν απομακρύνομαι ποτέ πολύ από την ακτή γιατί νιώθω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω από το φόβο μου και θα πνιγώ! (Ειδικά αν ο βυθός είναι μαύρος, μπρρρρρρ!!!) Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι θα με πιάσει κρίση και σε άσχετες περιπτώσεις, όταν π.χ. πάω ένα ταξίδι σε άλλη χώρα και δεν ξέρω τα κατατόπια! Όσο πιο οικείο μου είναι ένα μέρος, τόσο λιγότερο νιώθω την πιθανότητα να πάθω κρίση πανικού. 
Δεν έχω πάει σε κανένα γιατρό, αλλά προσπάθησα να λύσω το πρόβλημα μόνος μου. Πράγμα που προφανώς δεν απέδωσε... Όμως βρήκα έναν τρόπο να το καταπολεμήσω κάπως, ειδικά στο αεροπλάνο. Οκ, μη γελάσετε, αλλά τι να κάνω, σκέφτηκα εντελώς τετράγωνα! 
Λοιπόν, όταν παθαίνω αυτή την ^$#%&amp;^* κρίση στο αεροπλάνο, οι χτύποι της καρδιάς μου πάνε στο 500, ιδρώνω, και γενικά το σώμα μου χτυπιέται. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να το... κουράσω από πριν, ώστε να μην έχει δύναμη να χτυπιέται. Μένω έτσι ξάγρυπνος την προηγ. νύχτα πριν ταξιδέψω, και κάνω όσο περισσότερα πράγματα μπορώ κατά της διάρκειας των δύο αυτών ημερών. Το ίδιο έκανα όταν κάποτε ταξίδευα πολλές ώρες με πλοίο και ήθελα να κοιμάμαι ώστε να μην καταλάβω πότε πέρασε η ώρα. Τώρα όμως δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ούτε λεπτό. Αν το κάνω, έστω και για 10 λεπτά, ξυπνάω ξεκούραστος (κάπως) και ο πανικός ξανάρχεται. Φυσικά, αυτό δεν είναι λύση. 
Θα ήθελα τη λοιπόν συμβουλή σας, τουλάχιστον για το ^$$%&amp;&amp;^ το αεροπλάνο:
Διάβασα εδώ ότι το Xanax βοηθά να φύγει η κρίση αμέσως. Πιστεύετε ότι θα με βοηθήσει σε ένα ταξίδι π.χ. 2 ως 10 ωρών με αεροπλάνο, κι αν ναι, πόση ώρα πριν πρέπει να το πάρω?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με \"ακούσατε\".

Αντώνης

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Antonis καλή σου μέρα.
όλοι μας βρίσκουμε κάτι να κάνουμε για να αποφύγουμε τον πανικό. Και εκεί βρίσκεται το μεγάλο λάθος. Τα δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα του πανικού είναι οι αποφυγές που δημιουργούμε ή οι λεγόμενες safety behaviors, οι συμπεριφορές δηλ που μας προσφέρουν ασφάλεια για να μην πάθουμε πανικό. Εσύ λοιπον κάνεις ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν αντιμετωπίζεις τον ενδεχόμενο πανικό. Απλά ψάχνεις τροπο να τον αποφύγεις. Ετσι απλά μεγαλώνεις μόνος σου το πρόβλημα. Να αποφύγεις οποιοδήποτε χάπι χωρίς τη συμβουλή και συνταγή ειδικού. Ιδιαίτερα χάπια όπως τα xanax τα οποία είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι δημιουργούν εξάρτηση μετά από χρόνια ή αλόγιστη χρήση. Γνώμη μου είναι να μιλήσεις σ\'έναν ειδικό για το θέμα σου- δεν είναι ακόμα πρόβλημα- και πολύ σύντομα θα είναι όλα καλύτερα με σώστή προσπάθεια και αρκετή υπομονή.

----------


## A_n_t_o_n_i_s

Σ\' ευχαριστώ Βίκυ για την απάντησή σου. Και σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου, αλλά όχι ακόμα, αλλά το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι που θα επιστρέψω στην Ελλάδα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ότι αυτή δεν είναι λύση, αλλά χώσιμο των σκουπιδιών κάτω από το χαλί. 
Όμως χρειάζομαι κάτι άμεσα, γιατί σε 10 μέρες πρέπει πάλι να ταξιδέψω με αεροπλάνο. Γι\' αυτό ρώτησα για το Xanax. 

Να \'σαι καλά.

Αντώνης

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Οκ πάσο. Έχω κάνει θεραπεία με xanax k seroxat. Τα πρώτα έχουν όντως άμεση δράση στα συμπτώματα πανικού. Βέβαια πρέπει να σου πώ ότι εμένα η αγωγή μου ήταν ελεγχόμενη και τα πήρα μόνο για 3 μήνες. Ποτέ έκτοτε δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα προληπτικά. Για την ακρίβεια δεν ξαναπήρα. Όχι γιατί φοβάμαι τα φάρμακα. Απλά κατάλαβα ότι έχω βρει πλέον τρόπυς να το αμφισβητώ.Φυσικά πριν απευθυνθώ σε γιατρό δεν είχα ιδέα του τι σημαίνει πανικός. Εσύ ξέρεις τι σου συμβαίνει. Η γνώμη μου πριν πάρεις οτιδήποτε απευθύνσου σε ειδικό. Δεν ξέρω αν στη χώρα που βρίσκεσαι χρειάζεται ειδική συνταγή. Στην Ελλάδα είναι απαραίτητη. Εχεις σκεφτεί κάτι φυτικό?

----------


## A_n_t_o_n_i_s

Αν εννοείς π.χ. Βαλεριάνα, έχω ήδη πάρει από κάποιον φίλο 3 χάπια, αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα. Απλά διάβασα εδώ ότι το Xanax λειτουργεί γρήγορα, και αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω. 
Κοίτα, δε θέλω να συνεχίσω μετά να παίρνω κανένα χάπι (αν και δεν μπορώ να το αποκλείσω, αφού δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μου... αρέσει :-)), απλά και μόνο κατά τη διάρκεια πτήσεων. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω για πόσο θα διαρκέσει η επίδραση του Xanax. Δε θέλω να φτάσω στον προορισμό μου, μετά από 2 ώρες π.χ. και να είμαι χώμα για ολόκληρη μέρα. Βέβαια ξέρω ότι πρέπει να δοκιμάσω από πριν να δω πώς θα επιδράσει σε μένα, ώστε να ξέρω τι θα συμβεί και σε πραγματικές συνθήκες. 
Λοιπόν? Ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου καλή μου Βίκυ? :-)
Θα ήθελα επίσης να σε ρωτήσω αν έχεις εμπειρία από Diazepam (5 mg). Ένας φίλος γιατρός μού έγραψε μερικά χάπια, τα πήρα από το φαρμακείο, αλλά ποτέ δεν δοκίμασα. 

Καλό σου βράδυ,

Α

----------


## margo44

Εγω εχω δοκιμασει μερικες φορες lexotanil που φυσικα και δημιουργει εθισμο αν το χρησιμοποιεις συνεχεια αλλα εμενα με παρηγορει να το εχω στην τσαντα παντοτε σε περιπτωση που με πιασει κατι να μπορω να παρω μισο. Να φανταστεις εχω παρει 5μισα σε διαστημα 10 μηνων. Ε δεν δημιουργει εξαρτηση κατι τετοιο. Ειναι μια παρηγορια..

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

antonis, θα σου πω μόνο το εξής. Την πρώτη φορά που πήρα xanax και για ολόκληρη την πρώτη εβδομάδα ένιωθα τελείως φυτό. Ο γιατρός το απέδωσε στο ότι ο οργανισμός μου ήταν τελείως παρθένος σε τέτοιες ουσίες. Μετά δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Μόνο το βράδυ μου δημιουργούσε σχετική υπνηλία. Κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας όμως λειτουργούσα κανονικά σε όλες μου τις δραστηριότητες. Τώρα αν το πέρνεις μόνο περιστασιακά δεν ξέρω τις επιδράσεις. Δεν έχω ιδέα για το diazepam. Ούτε καν ακουστά. Καλή μου margo και εγώ κρατάω πάντα ένα χαπάκι στην τσάντα μου για σιγουριά αν και τελευταία κάνω προσπάθειες να το αφήσω κι αυτό. Θεωρώ ότι είναι κλασσική συμπεριφορά ασφάλειας ως προς τους πανικούς και καλό είναι να την αμφισβητούμε. Antoni δεν ξέρω αν το σώμα και το μυαλό μας μπορεί να παίξει ρόλο προσομοιωτή με τα χάπια και εαν οι πληροφορίες που θα σου δώσει σε κστάσταση ηρεμίας θα είναι και σωστές ή έστω οι ίδιες για κατάσταση άγχους ή και πανικού.
Καλημέρα...

----------


## filakhs

μετα απο 15 ημερες xanax kai seroxat εχω δει αποτελεσμα!!!
αν και οχι τοσο μεγαλο αλα συγουρα εχουν φυγει τα σημπτοματα τα \'χοντρα΄\'

εν αναμονη λιπον για αλεσ 15 ημερες εως οτου με πιασει το σεροχατ!!!

στο επανιδην και καλα χρηστουγεννα σε ολους !!!!

----------


## nopanic

Αληθεια ,τελικά υπάρχει κάποιο χάπι(εννοειται το ποιο \"ανωδυνο\") που να μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει την ώρα που ξεκινάει μια κρίση για να περιορισει τα συμπτώματα??

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by filakhs_
> δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι τοοοοοοοσοι ανθρωποι εχουν κρισεις πανικου...............!
> νομιζα οτι ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο τον εφιαλτη!!!!


Τι ειπες τωρα ?? 
Εδω αν αποφασιουμε να κατεβουμε στις εκλογές την εχουμε σιγουρη την εισοδο στην Βουλή...;):D:D

----------


## ΒΙΚΥ

Ναι, ναι και με μεγάλο ποσοστό.....
Αρκεί να μη μας πιασει όλους μαζί κρίση την ώρα που θα ψηφίζουμε νομοσχέδιο. Παρτυ μετα ο Χατζηνικολάου.........

----------


## Reina

χαχαχχαχαχχα- πολύ καλό:D

----------


## nopanic

ΑΝ δηλαδη παει να με πιασει μια κριση , παιρνω ενα XANAX των 0,5mg ή μισο και την προλαβαινω??
Η πρεπει να παιρνω καθημερινα ,προληπτικα ??
Εχω ενα κουτακι Xanax που μου ειχε δωσει ο καρδιολογος αλλα δεν τα χρησιμοποιησα ποτε ......

----------


## marily

Γενικά τα αγχολυτικά και τα ηρεμιστικά τι ακριβώς κάνουν..και ποιες οι διαφορές μεταξύ τους?

----------


## xristos1980

καλησπερα

καινουργιος στο site αλλα εδω και 1 χρονο με κρισεις πανικου....πολυ δυσκολο συναισθημα αλλα το παλευω μοζι με την φιλη μου αλλα δυστηχως θα χρειαστω και βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο.....υπαρχει θελησει και επιμονη αλλα σιγουρα αισθανεσαι και πολυ αβολα.
Ταχυπαλμιες,κουραση,οχι καλον υπνο,ζαλαδες,κτλ ειναι τα συμπτωματα....το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθαει λιγο καποιες αναπνοες και οτι σκεφτομαι το συζηταω η τα γραφω σε τετραδιο(τα παντα).
Ελπιζω να το αποδεχτω και μετα να το ξεφορτοθω....

----------

